# Jackson, MI - Jackson MI, 7.6 Boss Straight Blade, truck side wiring and controller $1500



## aggie1978 (Aug 6, 2018)

The plow is a 7.6 straight blade RT3 with smart hitch. Everything works as it should and has a like-new cutting edge. Comes with truck side wiring. (5 relays) also comes with a handheld controller

Any question please ask.

Might trade.

I do have a 94-01 dodge ram mount but is not included in the price.
I am located in Jackson MI

Message me for a number and we can talk Less


----------

